# Meat ****!!



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Man, look at that bone in ribeye! I saw that at my butchers today and I couldn't pass it up. 24oz of goodness!!! Girlfriend had an 8 oz fillet and both were cooked to a perfect Med. rare. man, that was some great meat!!

oh yeah, smoked an oliva Series G Perfecto while prepping and cooking.


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

Man, you are the chief. For those that don't know, Brian and I have eaten many of these dinners together and they are all quite the events.

BTW Brian. Sue says you and the GF need to come for dinner soon. We'll hang it all out.


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Damn Brian, you sure know how to live my friend! :dribble:


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Bear, you are right, its been too long. We need to hook up.


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Man that looks great, that Oliva was probably twice as good after that big ass steak.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Ribeye = :dribble::dribble::dribble:

Oliva G = :dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

tmoney said:


> Man that looks great, that Oliva was probably twice as good after that big ass steak.


That was smoked before I sat down to eat...now its time to pull out a massive smoke, pour a drink and chill!


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

Bigfoot said:


> That was smoked before I sat down to eat...now its time to pull out a massive smoke, pour a drink and chill!


Dude, I loven that Ron Matusalem Gran Reserve I picked up this week. Try some!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Absolutely sweet, Brian. I can't wait for the weather to turn just a tad bit nicer here so I can do just that!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

You're making me cry. After my wisdom teeth surgery, I can't eat anything solid and I can't smoke or drink for 7 days. I'll just enjoy my soup and drool at your steak pictures!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*nice steaks, you're making me hit the butcher tomorrow!*


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

*watering mouth*

fantastic wine as well!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Tasty looking steaks!!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Excellent choices across the board Bigfoot! What was the massive choice for post dinner??


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

I miss steak. I can't eat it anymore.


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Had a couple of Ribeyes off the grill yesterday.Wife gave me a new gas grill as a present & I had to try it out.They were pretty good,but didn't look half as good as that 1.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Now THAT is a steak! Bigfoot lives large in everything he does.
You're an inspiration to us all!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

omfg brian could you do me a favor and cook me up a ribeye and send it to me couse that pic just made my night


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh that looks so much tastier than the cafeteria food I see on a daily basis. The cigar I mean - I'm not even going to start on the steak. I can't wait till summer and I get that first-meal-home dinner. It's always a big honkin t-bone for me.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

mmmmmmmm MEAT!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Livin Large


----------



## CTDavis (Jan 4, 2008)

holy cow, it has been too long since ive had a steak. Thats one nice cut there!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

HOLY SHIT!  I knew this was the MIghty Bigfoot before even opening the thread. VERY NICE!!


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

this week I'm gonna show u how us Mexicanos serve up meat! LOOK FOR THE PICS LATER THIS WEEK MAN!!


----------



## hiway_87 (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice steaks. sounds like great time. nothing better than grillin some meat, smokin some good cigars, a couple bottles of wine and enjoying a perfect texas summer evening.....mmmmmm good!!!!!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

I cant wait for warm weather and the sight of meat on the grill!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

looks like a good time


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Thats the way to live.........


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*so is it going to be a thing now for everybody to start posting what they had for dinner? in that case i will title the next thread clam chowder ****. everybody can chime in on how much they like clam chowder. posting dinner on a cigar board is getting weird.*


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

I love steak..

:dribble:

but my wifes a vegetarian, which basically makes me one too....


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

Toasted Coastie said:


> I love steak..
> 
> :dribble:


*
but the question is...do you love chowder?*


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> *
> but the question is...do you love chowder?*


I love chowder:whoohoo:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

but than again I love food


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> *
> but the question is...do you love chowder?*


What kind? I'm a big fan of NE clam chowder (not the Manhattan soup version)

But gumbo kicks ass....


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

jitzy said:


> but than again I love food


*i think everybody should start posting their dinners! chowder included. everyone can live vicariously through each others salads! *:lol:


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> *i think everybody should start posting their dinners! chowder included. everyone can live vicariously through each others salads! *:lol:


I'm gonna post pictures of my habanaro cheese and cracker plate.....


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

You made quite a dent in that 24oz ribeye! Good job


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

there is food and drink sections we really should all start posting in there more we could get good recipies for food and drink


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

Toasted Coastie said:


> I'm gonna post pictures of my habanaro cheese and cracker plate.....


*good plan! i'm posting in a minute.*


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Thats some good eatin you have there.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> *so is it going to be a thing now for everybody to start posting what they had for dinner? in that case i will title the next thread clam chowder ****. everybody can chime in on how much they like clam chowder. posting dinner on a cigar board is getting weird.*


Hey, there is a picture of a cigar in there!!! Its legal...


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

boxer757 said:


> Damn Brian, you sure know how to live my friend! :dribble:


You can say that again bud!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> Hey, there is a picture of a cigar in there!!! Its legal...


*hahaha this cracks me up!*


----------



## tuelle (Nov 10, 2007)

yummers.

Not as top shelf as all that, but I had a sirloin last night that had been marinating for 72 hours (kinda by accident), grilled while I was smoking a Cabaiguan. That was pretty memorable.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Thats some good lookin' meat!


----------

